
Ask HN: Taking breaks to help you think? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I regularly take smoke breaks while I&#x27;m working on whatever project I&#x27;m working on, &amp; I find that it very much helps me think- &amp; provides the time I need away from the project at hand to clarify my thoughts, gain insight &amp; remember stuff I should take care of. Sometimes I find myself so eager to work on stuff that comes to mind that I only smoke a half a smoke, &amp; get back to my desk to do what came to mind immediately.<p>It&#x27;s kindof like &#x27;shower thoughts&#x27;, but on a regular basis. Where things just &#x27;come to me&#x27; &amp; I&#x27;ll have a solution to something. The frequency that this happens is remarkable.<p>Other times, I&#x27;ll take a break when my cat jumps up to visit me at my desk, but I find that to be less productive than having a smoke. Not as much mind wandering happens in this case for some reason.<p>Do you take breaks &amp; have a similar experience?<p>-c
======
herbst
The thing is from smoking, as i understand it, you have a short boost in your
brain efficiency while smoking. But in reality you also have a decrease of the
same before you get to your smoke.

I am in the same boat and think it helps me. I am just not sure if it helps
because of my addiction or because it really helps a bit.

That said, standing up and thinking something different for a minute is always
a good idea. I sometimes do tea breaks as well.

